# Legends Series Graycliff - Purple Cigar Review - Need to rest



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

had one resting for about a year, and what a difference. mild-medium, woody, creamy and tangy. a good cheap cigar by graycliff. a great cigar for ...

Read the full review here: Legends Series Graycliff - Purple Cigar Review - Need to rest


----------

